# موسوعة البقرى مجزئة كل باب منفصل بدل من رابط واحد لسهولة التحميل



## Nsync (12 أبريل 2008)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*موسوعة البقرى مجزئة كل باب منفصل بدل من رابط واحد لسهولة التحميل (أرجو التثبيت)*

قمت بتجزئة موسوعة البقرى جزء جزء وقمت برفع كل جزء على حدا على رابط لأسهل على الاعضاء الذين لايستطيعون تحميل الموسوعة من رابط واحد تحميلها

1 - مقدمة
http://www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=aLGbl52pbq+emZmttKyZlJyiZq6WlZap6

2 - التخطيط
http://www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=b7CgmpataKqbnZ2ntayZlJyiZ66WlZap7

3 - تقييم ومراجعة البرامج بطريقة المسار الحرج
http://www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=Y6+glpararGhluKnYaqhkZSpXqublp2s1

4 - التخطيط والتأسيس
http://www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=Z7Ggl52tarKZlOKnZqqhkZSpY6ublpSm6

5 - أعمال الخرسانة العادية
http://www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=aLCbl5SrZ7OZnZmntKyZlJyiZq6WlZap6

6 - أعمال الخرسانة المسلحة
http://www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=arKgnJSqaKydlpytsKyZlJyiYq6WlZat2

7 - أعمال المباني
http://www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=baudmJqncbObnOKnaKqhkZSpZaubmZyo8

8 - أعمال العزل
http://www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=cK+fmpmnbrGhm5mlt6yZlJyiaa6WlZan9

9 - أعمال البياض
http://www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=ZK2blJilZ6yfmZmtsKyZlJyiYq6WlZan2

10 - أعمال الرخام
http://www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=Zq6hmJWtba+fnOKnZKqhkZSpYaublpyq4

11 - أعمال الأرضيات
http://www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=ZLKcnZStaLKdnOKnYqqhkZSpX6ubl5au2

12 - اعمال النجارة
http://www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=bK+bmZSub6+ZluKnaKqhkZSpZaubmZWm8

13 - الأعمال المعدنية
http://www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=bK+dnZWrcKyZlOKnaaqhkZSpZqubmJSm9

14 - أعمال الدهانات
http://www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=aa2hnJquZbGfnOKnY6qhkZSpYKubm5am3

15 - مقدمة 2
http://www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=aq+fmpiqZrGeluKnZKqhkZSpYaubm5is4

16 - الأجهزة الصحية ومشتملاتها
http://www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=bLOil5WscaqelOKnaaqhkZSpZqubmJmq9

17 - المحابس والحنفيات والخلاطات والادشاش والصمامات
http://www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=bq2hnZerca+fnOKnaKqhkZSpZaubm5am8

18 - أعمال القيشاني والرخام
http://www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=cbCZm52mbqyanOKnaaqhkZSpZqubnZuu9

19 - أعمال المطافي
http://www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=Yq6alpinZLObmZ2nr6yZlJyiYa6WlZap1

20 - أعمال التغذية بالمياة
http://www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=aq+ilJyrbK2cnOKnZaqhkZSpYqubmpes5

22 - أعمال الكهرباء
http://www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=bLGclp2obaubnOKnaaqhkZSpZqubmJas9

23 - أعمال المجاري العمومية
http://www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=bLKfm5ytarOaluKnZ6qhkZSpZKubmpqo7

24 - أعمال الطرق
http://www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=aauim5ylaaucmJbzaqqZnJGlbKealpw=8

25 - أعمال التغذية بالمياه
http://www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=cLCbmJ2ncaqanOKnaKqhkZSpZaubnZuu8

26 - أعمال شبكة الكهرباء
http://www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=aK6clJaoaK6fnZWns6yZlJyiZa6WlZan5

27 - مترو الانفاق
http://www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=ba6fnZmmaK+aluKnZqqhkZSpY6ubnJiq6

الموضوع منقول
رابط الموضوع الأصلى
http://www.4planner.com/vb/showthread.php?p=122#post122


----------



## kh-arc (15 أبريل 2008)

نشكر جهودك


----------



## mhany80 (15 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله لك على هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## masa_arch2010 (16 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جدا على اللنكات والكتب مجهود جامد


----------



## masa_arch2010 (16 أبريل 2008)

انا نزلت بعض الكتب وتمااااااااااااام


----------



## محمد سيد2 (17 أبريل 2008)

الف الف الف الف شكر
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سارة قاسم (18 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرااااا عليه هذه الافادة


----------



## Nsync (19 أبريل 2008)

شكرا لكل المهندسين على ردودهم وربنا يكرمنا جميعاً إن شاء الله


----------



## Nsync (19 أبريل 2008)

شكرا لكل المهندسين على ردودهم وربنا يكرمنا جميعاً إن شاء الله


----------



## shariqi2000 (20 أبريل 2008)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## محمد سيد2 (20 أبريل 2008)

الف الف الف الف شكر
جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## wise_smsm (20 أبريل 2008)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندس الامع (21 أبريل 2008)

ممنون عزيزي وبارك الله فيك :12:


----------



## هانى قمر (21 أبريل 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mohy_y2003 (22 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## راسم النعيمي (22 أبريل 2008)

تسلم وتعيش والف الف شكر


----------



## hany fraag (22 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرااااا عليه هذه الافادة


----------



## ريزووو (23 أبريل 2008)

thxxxxx alot


----------



## اعجال (24 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك وفي الموسوعة الطيبة للمهندس عبدالطيف وجزاكما الله خيرا على ذلك واتمنى من الله ان تكونا في الدوام الصحة والعافية ومنورين منورين دايما منتدنا ياهندسة وياريت نشوف من هذه المشاركات المزيد وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكما


----------



## اعجال (24 أبريل 2008)

يعطيكم الله الف الف عافية


----------



## جمال السيد (24 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الحبيب على هذا الجهد العملاق ونفعنا الله بما فيه وجعل ذلك بميزان حسناتك يوم الدين00وإلى الأمام 00والله معنا جميعا 00والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## المهندس المصرى (24 أبريل 2008)

مشكور يااخى العزيز ولكن عند كتابه الرمز والضغط على تحميل لا يشتغل ولا يقوم بالتحميل عندى ارجو ايضاح


----------



## ماجد العراقي (25 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا يا اخي


----------



## عمر الفاروق (3 مايو 2008)

والله مجهود مشكووور ورائع جزيتم خيرا


----------



## medo84 (21 يوليو 2008)

thanks alot


----------



## العبقرية (27 يوليو 2008)

الف شكر يا هندسة لكن الجزء الثالث والسابع عشر فيه مشكلة و يمكن فتحه
وشكرا


----------



## العبقرية (27 يوليو 2008)

الجزء الثالث والسابع عشر فيه مشكلة ولا يمكن فتحه باستخدام الادوب ولقد حاولت تنزليه من الموقع الاصلى ولكن ظهرت نفس المشكلة


----------



## عمررر (27 يوليو 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور
وما قصرت 
جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## مهندس ابراهيم (27 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجعلك نافعا لأخوانك دائما


----------



## المرشود (27 يوليو 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووور

الله يجزاك الف خير


----------



## أبوظافر (27 يوليو 2008)

يسلموووووووووووووو


----------



## المازن (18 أكتوبر 2008)

مدري ايش اقول لك بس والله ممنون الف شكر اخي


----------



## م.تسنيم (19 أكتوبر 2008)

الشكر الجزيل لك على هذا المجهود العظيم وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## dralhaifi (30 نوفمبر 2008)

nsync قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *موسوعة البقرى مجزئة كل باب منفصل بدل من رابط واحد لسهولة التحميل (أرجو التثبيت)*
> 
> ...



ان شاء الله تكون في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## a_gamal (17 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا اخى العزيز 
وارجو الملاحظة ان:- 
رقم 21 غير موجوده 
ونرجو رفعها_ وجزاك الله كل الخير_


----------



## قلم معماري (20 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا علي المجهود


----------



## الوسام الماسى (6 مايو 2009)

موضوع قيم ومفيد جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآ 
الف شكر


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (6 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا يا خي الكريم الله يبارك فيك


----------



## صالح سالم أحميدة (7 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرأ على هذا المجهود الرائع 
وجزك الله الف خير


----------



## Riyadh (28 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله لك على هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## hassanaki (29 يونيو 2009)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## جمال السيد (29 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## الزردك (29 يونيو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## hamada_lemo (30 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخونا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## فيان الرفاعي (1 يوليو 2009)

*شكرا*

شكرا جزيلا لك وجازاك الله عنا ألف خير
زكاة العلم نشره
بالموفقية الدائمة ان شاء الله:75:


----------



## النجاري (1 يوليو 2009)

ممنون جدا بارك الله بجهودك


----------



## mdsayed (17 يوليو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا>>>>>>>>*​


----------



## احمدررر2000 (28 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المهندس1400 (29 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عصام صايغ (15 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله الف الف خيييييييييييير


----------



## خالد قدورة (17 مارس 2011)

ارجو التكرم باعادة رفع الموسوعة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ramysaad (21 مارس 2011)

نرجو تحديث الروابط ورفعها على احدى المواقع المعروفة


----------



## aelsayed (12 أبريل 2011)

الرابط يفتح علي شئ اخر ولم استطع تنزيل الموسوعة ارجو افادتي


----------



## نجانجا (12 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا 
بارك الله فيك 
​


----------



## رامي عبد الفتاح (29 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم.....
ما في روابط؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## حازم طاهر محمد على (1 نوفمبر 2011)

الروابط لا تعمل برجاء المساعدة حتى نتمكن من التحميل وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

